# What's up with my Rainbow Shark??



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been trying to get a decent picture to share with you guys, and I'm noticing the problem has since gotten worse (or more pronounced).

My Rainbow Shark is having these discolorations in the scales. It's pretty widespread. At first I thought it might be Ich, and I did add a prescribed amount of aquarium salt to the tank. But it is definitely not ich. More like regional widespread discoloration. I added the salt about a week ago.

My shark has been lethargic, preferring to stay in hideouts even more than when healthy. At first, the behavior was bizarre and more dramatic, such as hovering vertically against the wall like a pleco, and zooming around rather spastically, and not with a sense of purpose as before (like chasing other fish out of his 'yard'). He almost always kept his fins tight against his body. Now he's letting his fins out and not going vertical anymore. He seems more relaxed when out of hiding, but still acts like he wants to rub his body against things (not as much as before, but still some). 

He IS eating, and I see him out after feeding time, picking up bits. 

Here are some pictures that capture it as best I can. Who here knows what is going on and how I might treat it?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am sorry that I can not help you, but I do want to say that I hope that our lil' guy returns to normal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Costia. I had a macrostoma with it. I used Coppersafe for mine, with salt. One tsp per gallon for salt and follow the bottle for the coppersafe.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Costia. I had a macrostoma with it. I used Coppersafe for mine, with salt. One tsp per gallon for salt and follow the bottle for the coppersafe.


Thank you!! You say 'for salt'. Of course the bottle will have instructions, but is it safe for freshwater? I will have to wait until tomorrow night to pick some up from the pet shop.

EDIT***** When you say 'with salt', you are referring to the aquarium salt, which I already administered, aren't you? I gave one dose and the box didn't say anything about follow-up doses, so I didn't. Should I add more salt ever? Haven't done a water change since administering the aquarium salt.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes it is. Use non iodized or aquarium salt. What I was meaning is I treated with salt and coppersafe, the fish I have are all freshwater as well.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> yes it is. Use non iodized or aquarium salt. What I was meaning is I treated with salt and coppersafe, the fish I have are all freshwater as well.


Thanks again!

Based on the (admittedly blurry) pictures I provided, can you tell at all if the disease is in the advanced stage or moderate? I fear it may be advanced at this point. On the other hand, while most every time I look in, my shark is hiding, when it DOES come out, it still seems interested in eating and is not having any obvious trouble swimming.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to say really. MY fish had it for some time. Started in the gills and until he got the grey film like yours I had no clue what was wrong with him. Sad to say mine went at least six months without me knowing what was up. 

That being said, he is now eating better ( he never stopped, just not as much as before) is no longer "coughing" or flashing and is getting his color back.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

Encouraging at least! Thanks!!


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> Costia. I had a macrostoma with it. I used Coppersafe for mine, with salt. One tsp per gallon for salt and follow the bottle for the coppersafe.


Maherah, I wish I could thank you twice for the same post!

An update- I couldn't find CopperSAFE at my LFS, but they did have something called CopperAID. It sounded like the same thing for the same ailments, so I got it. (Good thing I asked you for info. It was Petco, and *I* was informing *THEM*.*#3 ) 

Anyway, I get it back to my tank and administer it. My shark was having a particularly bad night. 

Now more than a week later and what a difference! The whiteness is almost all gone and his behaviour is totally returned to normal. Darting out of his caves every now and then to chase fish off his lawn, very hungry and generally perky. 

So thanks again! You probably saved my shark!*w3*w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very welcome! So glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------

